# Advice required for a writer living in Italy



## Migmanus (Feb 9, 2015)

Hallo there. Until recently I was working as a craftsman in Edinburgh. To cut a long story short I usually spend my winters abroad, but last year I met and began a relationship with an Italian lady. So I am wishing to spend a couple of years here in Italy writing. I am not intending to work here and I have no publisher but I am able to support myself for the next two years - so the question is, given the circumstances, do I need to register with the taxation system here? 

Any advice would be brilliant. 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's an Italy forum here, so perhaps a moderator will move your post (and this one) to that section.

Yes, you should register as a resident of Italy. That's obligatory if you're going to stay there and just pop in and out. That's a fairly basic and straightforward process, though note you'll need to demonstrate at least a minimum income from work (8300 euro or more per annum at last report) or the wealth equivalent. So have some bank statements and/or income statements (such as tax records from your self-employment), at least in your "back pocket."

Yes, you will be a tax resident of Italy. That'll mean paying estimated taxes (twice per year by the due dates), filing an annual tax return, and filing an annual financial report (Form RW). You'll need something called a "codice fiscale" (Italian social security number) to file, and you can get one quickly if you visit an Italian tax office.

Good luck with your writing and your new relationship.


----------

